

Tips About Time Management - yotamros
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/5-tips-about-time-management/

======
naqabas
Good point on the balance section. I try to do the less sleep to get more
things done, but then I find myself burn out a lot easier and I end up
becoming anti-productive. You're right about everyone being different and
needing different amounts of sleep to keep going during the day. We should pay
more attention to what are bodies are telling us rather than trying to be like
the person next to us.

